# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Bruin sperma

## djj897

ik he gelezen dat er nog zijn die dit voor hadden 
maar tog maak ik me ongelooflijk veel zorge :s 
ik ben 18 en toen ik klaar kwam voor de 2e maal was het nog steeds bruin :s 

is het een ziekte?
kan ik nog papa worde? 

ik ben dringend opzoek naar help :s

----------


## djj897

kan iemand me alsjeblieft helpen :s

----------


## djj897

IELAND :s:s

----------


## Petra717

Djj897, 

Ik denk dat niemand hier ervaringen heeft op dit gebied. Maar ik raad je toch aan om naar de huisarts te gaan met je klacht. 
Hij/zij kan je waarschijnlijk beter informeren. 

Succes! 
petra

----------


## djj897

weet egt niemand iets 

het is niet voledig bruin maar met bruine/rode plekke :s

----------


## Petra717

Ik zal even voor je rond speuren op het i-net... 
een dezer dagen.

----------


## djj897

hartelijk bedankt  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

djj897,ik heb wat op het net gezocht en er één en ander gevonden...hier al iets..komt van een homosexuele site..maar ik wil hier enkel maar info zetten die je eventueel kan helpen hé..ik suggereer niets over homo- of heterosexuele geaardheid hé//het is gewoon info die ik heb gevonden!  :Wink: 
Sterkte met je probleem en hopelijk kom je er snel achter wat je scheelt en kun je er iets aan doen!!
Agnes

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sperma kan er van persoon tot persoon verschillend uitzien. Ook kan iemands ejaculaat er per keer anders uitzien. Dit is afhankelijk van veel factoren. Als je veel vocht inneemt, ziet je sperma er vaak wat waterig, doorzichtig uit. 

Het tegenovergestelde kan ook gebeuren: bij weinig vochtinname kan sperma er klonterig uit zien. Als je ouder wordt kan het sperma er anders uitzien vanwege veranderingen in de prostaat. Dit hoeft overigens niet meteen te betekenen dat je prostaatkanker hebt.

Kleine veranderingen in kleur, geur of smaak zijn niet zorgelijk. Als je sperma er rood/bruin blijft uitzien kan dit ondermeer duiden op een prostaatinfectie. Dit kan ook het geval zijn als je sperma een vieze geur heeft. In deze gevallen is het beter je dokter te informeren.

(bron:www.gayhealth.nl/E-male newsletter-Telenet)

----------


## Agnes574

De kleur van het sperma zegt niet veel over de kwaliteit, maar wit sperma is het natuurlijke.Geel sperma komt door bijmenging van eiwitten, vooral door ontstekingscellen,en bruin sperma door bijmenging van bloed.

(bron: prostaat.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Ook heb ik in deze rubriek een artikel gezet ; Hemospermie...lees het eens 
Ik hoop dat je uit de geplaatste informatie misschien iets nuttigs kan halen...
Sterkte en succes!!

Mijn mening...na wat ik allemaal gelezen heb nu hierover...ik denk dat je wat gesprongen bloedvaatjes hebt...hoe dat komt weet ik niet,maar kijk het eens aan en ga anders toch best even langs de dokter als het niet verdwijnt(je klacht)...dat je hierdoor onvruchtbaar zou kunnen zijn/worden lijkt me zeer onwaarschijnlijk!!

----------


## Agnes574

Sperma kan bloed bevatten (bruin gekleurde sperma) na langdurige seksuele onthouding of bij mannen die veelvuldig of met onderbreking seksueel actief zijn. Mannen met een stollingsstoornis waardoor bloedingen optreden, kunnen met bloed vermengd sperma hebben. Bij sommige mannen komt dit herhaaldelijk voor, bij anderen slechts een enkele keer. Hoewel bloed in het sperma er verontrustend uitziet, is de aandoening meestal niet ernstig. Sommige urologen adviseren het gebruik van tetracycline met daarna een lichte massage van de prostaat, maar de therapeutische waarde van deze behandeling is niet aangetoond. 

(bron: www.merckmanual.nl)

Ik heb ook iedere keer de bronnen vermeld...misschien kun je eens kijken op die sites en vind je daar meer info dan hetgeen ik zo snel gevonden heb!

----------


## Agnes574

kijk ook eens op;
-erectiestoornis.nl
-sexwoordenboek.nl

----------


## Petra717

Dankjewel aggie! nu hoef ik het dus niet meer te doen! knufknuf!

----------


## djj897

bedankt allemaal ik ga nog w8e tot eind deze maand :d


maar het is niet shadelijk voor het krijgen van kindjes dus ik ben tevrede:d

groetjes djj897

----------


## djj897

ik ben ervanf
ikke blij  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

nog eens bedankt aan jullie allemaal 
en voor iemand die het ook heeft maak je egt geen zorge en ontspan
als het na 2 maand nog is dan zouk tog maar een adviseren bij een doktor

----------


## problemen

hallo allmeaal,
ik heb ook soms iets van dat bruine spul in men sperma,
het is echt maar heel soms, maar 1 tot 2 keer in de maand bijvoorbeeld.
maar het gaat niet weg ofzo.
ik heb het alleen als ik bijvoorbeeld een tijdje geen zaadlosing meer heb gehad,
help aub :Wink: 
vriendelijke groet.

----------


## sietske763

hoi, een paar posten boven jouw vraag staat een uitleg van Agnes, als je dit leest klopt het met jpuw verhaal. andere kleur sperma door minder ejaculaties,
zou zeggen...lees het ff
succes

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Problemen,

Het ligt dus idd aan de onderbreking van de zaadlozingen, zoals Sietske hierboven mij al schrijft, dit staat idd in bovenstaande posts beschreven!
Hoop dat hiermee je probleem verholpen is!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## eddydorn

> ik he gelezen dat er nog zijn die dit voor hadden 
> maar tog maak ik me ongelooflijk veel zorge :s 
> ik ben 18 en toen ik klaar kwam voor de 2e maal was het nog steeds bruin :s 
> 
> is het een ziekte?
> kan ik nog papa worde? 
> 
> ik ben dringend opzoek naar help :s


Je hoeft hierover je niet ongerust te maken, daar een tijd geleden mij hetzelfde overkwam. Ik ben toen naar de mijn huisarts gewweest en die zei van dat er een of adertje is gesprongen die zich met het sperma heeft gemengd, waarbij het roodbruin van kleur wordt, doch na enige weken gaat het weer over naar de normale kleur. Leeftijd heeft hier niets mee te maken, alhoewel je het meestal op wat oudere leeftijd te maken mee krijgt.

----------

